# Bearing Buddy Internal Assembly Diagram?



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 13, 2011)

Need to reassemble my Bearing Buddies but am unable to find a cross-sectional diagram that has enough detail on their website.
Here is the view from the Bearing Buddy website and a sketch of how I think it may go back together. I think it was assembled wrong previously. Mine may not even be a real Bearing Buddy but a clone, since it has plastic disk as well as the piston and O-ring.
Does my diagram look correct?


----------



## KMixson (Aug 13, 2011)

As far as I can tell your diagram is correct. What you call a "C-Clip" is actually called an inner snap ring or retaining ring.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 13, 2011)

I see what you are saying. I missed the disk placement earlier. I would tend to believe the metal disk would be on the outside and the plastic on the inside. The grease should not get hot enough to hurt the plastic. If it is getting hot enough to hurt it there is something wrong. You should be able to touch the hub with your bare hands without getting burned. The spring would hurt the plastic more than the grease would it seems to me. I do not have that style of bearing buddy so I do not know 100% for sure. Someone else on here might be able to help you more than I can. Good luck.


----------

